# Where do you listen music



## Harry (May 30, 2021)

I normally fall back to YouTube. It has everything old and new. There are also playlists and large charts. So if you pick melodies, you get a lot of them which will play for 2-3 hours in a stretch. And the good thing about YouTube is that there are very good suggestions available as soon as we finish one.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 30, 2021)

Most of the time now I only listen to music in the vehicle on the radio.


----------



## Harry (May 30, 2021)

Now while driving, I hope. I am seriously scared of doing anything else while driving. It works when someone is chatting a bit from the back seat. But music somehow makes me calm and relaxed. And that won't help when I need to be alert.


----------



## Martee (May 30, 2021)

One thing I always try to do at least once a week is just take a walk from my home into our city centre (about 2.5-3 miles) and back. Obviously this is weather dependent but when I take that walk, it's my time to put the headphones on and just jam in my own little world, in addition to getting some exercise in of course! I am one of those people that always listens to music though, I'm listening right now!


----------



## Harry (May 31, 2021)

Bravo @Martee 

I can't think of doing anything better ? I used to be very conscious about 10 k steps per day. But these days we are not allowed to roam around. There is always fear and some restrictions by the administration. Climate also plays a big role. Sometimes we do not feel like doing it, even though we know what is  correct.


----------



## Martee (May 31, 2021)

Well,  I actually did that today as the UK has been enjoying some fabulous weather (rare for us!) so I took the plunge and walked into our city centre whilst also doing some running as I'm trying to get fit for a 5K run I want to do later this year. Was lovely to just be out in nature with my songs, vibing as I went along and seeing life just get back to normal a bit.

May I ask where you are from (country) Harry? It's OK if you don't want to say. I hope your restrictions are lifted soon enough to allow you to get out and about more.


----------



## Harry (Jun 1, 2021)

I live close enough 

I like to listen to music when doing some exercise. We use to go out and some people are so much immersed in whatever is playing through those earphones. They have no care in the world as they are jogging, running and doing everything to keep that extra fat off.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jun 12, 2021)

I listen to music on YouTube as I like to watch the music videos, but I don't use YouTube Music itself which is a bit different I think...? I use Apple Music mainly though and have done a for a while now.


----------



## DudeThatsErin (Feb 3, 2022)

At home. I rarely leave the house since I work from home and work a lot at that. So, I am either in my car on weekends that I do go out or at home.


----------



## Sincerem (Feb 16, 2022)

I use a video/audio downloader called vid-mate to download videos or audios from YouTube to my internal memory storage. At times to I use YouTube to stream songs and videos as well.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Feb 28, 2022)

Youtube, Spotify, or Amazon Music Prime


----------

